# Scholl concepts in the UK



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi guys

Just thought i'd let you know.

I am now the face of Scholl concepts in the UK and will become their UK distributor after months of negotiations and talks.

More will become apparent as the site goes live and I am at shows with our Scholl stands etc.

Anything you need or want to know

[email protected]

:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Best of luck with it Lee!

I need a load of pads and stuff so let me know when you take stock!

Russ.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Russ

Appreciated mate

Stock orders gone in so when it lands pop over (Help me unload it  )


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Great news! I thought SPAutopia were the UK distributor!

Glad you've taken it on though Lee, really like everything I've tried so far and will no doubt find an excuse to try everything else now


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

They have some cracking new releases coming soon matey


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Eyup big man....was just saying to Scott earlier about this and was wondering when you were gonna make the announcement....

Will be a pleasure to be working along side you mate....

he is a genuine chap that Olivier fella....he was proper stumbling about last Friday....lol....

I have about a quarter of a bottle of S20B and cant wait for the rest of the new samples to turn up on my doorstep....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well done Lee - looking forward to the new products - need to talk them into a section now ;-)


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol

Thats my domain so email me and lets do it - Whilst the wallets out :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> Well done Lee - looking forward to the new products - need to talk them into a section now ;-)


good idea mate:thumb:

Lee while your wallets out


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice one Lee, will need to stock up again soon, so will be in touch :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Good News Lee, 

I need to stock up on some Scholl so let me know the pricing once you have it and I will use it on the Waxology details I do  As well as show my training customers how good it is to use.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Was a pleasure to meet you Lee amidst finally meeting the face behind the many emails back and forth with Oilivier. Still thing it was my speedy ciggy rolling that sealed the deal:lol:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Have any of you seen Roy's post in the CCC section on the thread about Scholl UK???

WTF?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265285

"Ok, I would really love some clarification on this because as far as I'm concerned there already is and has been for some considerable time, 15+ years, a UK main agent for Scholl Concepts.

That company is Safe Products Ltd. They supply to OEM and all sectors of the market from their distribution centre in the East Midlands, some of your favourite online shops already get their Scholl from them.

Also the chap in question, Olivier, does not actually work for Scholl Concepts. Although it seems he likes to give this impression, he is just a Scholl Concepts reseller from Belgium.

Also anyone that has been to the NEC Classic Car Show in the last three years would have seen us there showing products on behalf of Scholl Concepts, we even handled the launch of the new Premium waxes at last year."


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

very good news and a great brand , one of the main products i use.
One question id be intrigued to know the answer of which you may be able to answer.
I noticed on Autobrites wall he is selling all the Scholl pads , i posted but i believe it got removed... Are scholls pads manufactured by themselves or do they buy third party and rebrand as these are identical pads and i have never seen them online anywhere else. Im curious as obviously im not sure if these are inferior quality replica,s or the same item?
They are even doing spider pads?
Roys comments are genuine i believe although i dont know the politics of resellers etc but have had many indepth discussions with olivier..


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

DetailMyCar said:


> Have any of you seen Roy's post in the CCC section on the thread about Scholl UK???
> 
> WTF?
> 
> ...


will comment on this later...just got to nip out....


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

DetailMyCar said:


> Have any of you seen Roy's post in the CCC section on the thread about Scholl UK???
> 
> WTF?
> 
> ...


Office politics yet again. Spautopia knew nothing of car detailing until I contacted them just over 2 years back with regards to the Scholl brand. A paintshop I carry out work for drew my attention to Scholl and told me where to go. From there on in it gets a little grainy however, they have been sellers of Scholl for many years and have dealt directly with Frank majority of the time. Olivier does work for Scholl. Some ( 2 iirc ) of the online re-sellers buy from Spautopia though most buy direct. Im sure Russ or Lee will or can clarify more later but for me, certain issues with the said supposed UK supplier and the underhanded things that went on have left a slight bitter taste if im honest.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome news Lee :thumb:

(that thread has now been moderated chaps )


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I would ask why not because i have an issue with it but its a genuine question as i am also surprised as i was always informed SP-A were the official guys in the uk? They do distribute to online shops direct and feed the uk with scholl products Scholl informed me of that. It now looks like something is being swept under the carpet and will only enflame the situation that Lee could have clarified on the thread as he obviously knows the full score after speaking to Frank. I think this has now made this worse because now everyone will or wont know exactly what has happened?
A bad decision in my opinion. lee could have put this to bed on the thread and probably gained new customers that will buy direct from him rather than SP-A.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I've been out all day entertaining a new client and only had the edges internet on a tiny BB screen.

Ok so here goes :-

Spautopia have a long standing OEM relationship with Scholl but Scholl wanted a 1 brand Mono shop in the UK and someone to to look after the UK resellers and in turn be Scholl UK.

There are issues that i cant say are ongoing including not Promoting Scholl/Undercutting European resellers etc.
I have stepped in with massive financial clout to centralise the brand and do things that no other person can.

I was told that Spautopia would spit their dummy out as you can see has happened. I WILL be selling to resellers, I WILL be responding to the BS claims of ROY. Like it or not, I have been installed as Scholl UK and when I meet Frank in 2 weeks this will be posted by Scholl.

There is nothing hidden, Scholl is moving forward and I am there to do it. Yes the feathers are ruffled. THIS IS BUSINESS not personal


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

The issue isnt because Spautopia havent been resellers for over 15yrs its as Scott says....they were supplying to the body shop scene and as such saw an outlet in Scott to begin for the detailing sector....I asked Amanda just shy of 2yrs ago who best in the UK would be the better contact for info regarding Scholl and how they were to be used in a detailing concept....coming from a paint background I was pretty clued up anyway but it was polish/pad choice I was after, work times etc....Amanda's answer was Scott at Beau Technique as we havent ventured into detailing....

From there on in with the exception of Tim (Envy) who I think was the very first in the UK to use SC in a detailing capacity Scott and myself were seen as the most frequent users therefore we got phone calls/emails and invites from Amanda to these said shows until a certain invited himself at the dinner table where we were then discarded like an old Pizza box....so yes there are bitter feelings but neither myself nor scott have posted anything on any forum detailing or general car wise anything regarding it...we just carried on plugging SC and did what came naturally...this is when i produced the Scholl PDF and the first person to thank me for this wasnt Amanda it was Olivier....only last week I was informed at our meeting that Frank was well chuffed with it and was grateful for the input and information that both me and scott had put down on paper....

Roy and Spautopia were nowhere to be seen with this except that said detailer (who allegedly is an expert for 3yrs of all things SC) promptly asked me to send him the PDF....

Now the whys wherefores and he said she said malarky has been going on quietly....this was obviously going to happen and Lee has been expecting it but pretty sure not in the menacing...untruthful manner that was posted....

This will all be cleaned up but for now the case and face of Scholl Concepts will be Lee at CCC...he has the backing of both Frank and Olivier (who i think is Franks no2) even though he is a reseller for SC...I show no bitterness towards anyone that stabs me in the back...thats business....but when dirty tricks are played saying you have been using the stuff for 3yrs is posted when its more like 15months just sort of asks for a response....

At the end of the day its business and nothing can be done as its cut throat as you all know....


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> very good news and a great brand , one of the main products i use.
> One question id be intrigued to know the answer of which you may be able to answer.
> I noticed on Autobrites wall he is selling all the Scholl pads , i posted but i believe it got removed... Are scholls pads manufactured by themselves or do they buy third party and rebrand as these are identical pads and i have never seen them online anywhere else. Im curious as obviously im not sure if these are inferior quality replica,s or the same item?
> They are even doing spider pads?
> Roys comments are genuine i believe although i dont know the politics of resellers etc but have had many indepth discussions with olivier..


scholl pads are made by scholl mate(work backwards)...unfortunately that includes the sh177y black one:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Well done Lee! BIG announcement, and big investment on your part.
Send me some prices when you have them as I need stock


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Well done fella, did you get my email??


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

cheers dude

No mate

Email server went fubar last night - doing back up in the AM :wall:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok cool , thats all i needed to know.
Well done on your behalf lee.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats Lee


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Well done Lee, i wish you all the best with it.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

HeavenlyDetail said:


>


Not sure if anyone else has spotted this but in your Safari Browser you clearly have a page open that's called *"Killing Kittens - for the sexual elite"* :lol: :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Mark thats if thats the sort of sh!t your looking at, at 5 in the day, id hate to see the tabs by midnight LOL


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Busted.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ah Lol!! Its actually just a party in Berwick Street in London a friend is hosting


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice one Lee all the best. Think this time you owe me a price list btw 

I have an order about to go to SP A if you get ur list out I could chat with you and possibly get a bit of a deal together.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Well done Lee, great news


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice one.. PM'd you as I'm looking for some SC stuff/ stock!

Ta


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

So whats the discount code Lee?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

When will you have a price list Lee as I need to order some bits too...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> When will you have a price list Lee as I need to order some bits too...


Order me some too :thumb: bulk = discount


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi guys

Been rammed lately and tbh im missing my time on here.

Do me a massive favour guys please

[email protected] for now and i'll have a new scholl email soon but i want to make a dent in the new enquiries so thanks for your patience


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Is this all still going ahead as its gone quiet and if so can i have a price list this week please.. If your busy would another pro in here forward me one of theirs tonight please.. thanks..


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I was waiting as well, just put my stock order in at Shinearama.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Not good........


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I only asked as this was May and obviously i would have thought by now would have been steam rolling along... Has anyone got a price list i can see as i wanted to compare to what i pay now?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I only asked as this was May and obviously i would have thought by now would have been steam rolling along... Has anyone got a price list i can see as i wanted to compare to what i pay now?


I'm pretty sure there's no price list floating about, I've seen a few comments from Lee that it's still being sorted but think it's just taking longer then he anticipated.

Hopefully it will all happen and go through smoothly though and we'll all be able to buy Scholl from him!

I've used SP Autopia before, they were pretty good but didn't seem to have much interest in pushing the Scholl stuff or being involved on here.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi all

I've had to be tight lipped due to politics but an announcement is due in the next couple of days. :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I can only apologise for the delay but we've been awaiting frank Scholl's reply to some queries and to iron out some very silly behaviour from certain individuals.

All sorted now though so I can finally start getting somewhere


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

What's the news 

Starting to get to the point that I'll need to place an order soon so can hang on a bit but was hoping to get it through you if possible.

Thanks


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Im am surprised with Scholl being such a high class product Lee and Concours car care are not attending Waxstock with this and allowing SP Autopia to be the Scholl Representative seller there especially as was said its being taken out of their hands and Concours taking the distribution over or thats my understanding of it.. I really think thats a huge show to be missed , Lee you must have a large commitment on that sunday to not attend such a huge show in the detailing and public calendar for manufacturers , i would think with a new business venture this would have been a major priority..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes.I'm at a hotel with a manufacturer who's buying 40 grands.worth of a product.we've developed for them and Scholl left it way too late for me to arrange anything as they only resolved the spautopia situation Tuesday.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

That's a long time Lee , does that now mean Sp-a will no longer be the distributor for it now? It's all very confusing :/


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I can't believe SP Autopia are still willing to go and promote a brand they just got told they are going to lose, if i was them id leave the stand empty as they will never see the benefit of exhibiting.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Well maybe that will be the case now , i was going on Roy saying what they will have on the day as i wanted to try the blue polish he has been mentioning and he said he would be there along with paintshield and a wire brush lol.
Lee what is the situation now after tuesday? Are you now the official distributor and SP not doing it anymore?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I spoke to SP today actually because i wanted to know about this blue polish Roy has been going on about and some products i needed and they stated that they have been the Scholl Concepts agent in the UK for Automotive OEM, Aftermarket, Detailer, Consumer, Resellers, Marine and Industrial for nearly 10 years and nothing has changed and its business as usual so i can only presume nothing is changing now or atleast they have been told this...?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

It is the S20 Blue you what Marc. Cut just under S17 but finishes down much sharper and crisp. Designed and works well on stick or more problematic paints. Got a few 500mls bottle up here now and its is working well in most cases. The new S30+ is also been re gigged also and cleans up much nicer and works well on stick paint also.
Do yourself a favour and get some for your stock It will not go wrong.
Gordon.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Thats it , i contacted SPa a while ago and then chased it up yesterday when i remembered and they contacted me today. The original s30 is probably the only product i have but rarely use if im honest...


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I cant show the email i had from Frank scholl but let me tell you this. What you have been told is not what i have in writing etc

Its all getting silly now and costing me a fortune in time and funds.

Maybe in the next few days ill get the chance to email anyone who wants it the official email... I will also use your comment from Roy as they're not supposed to be saying that ****e


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I think maybe Frank is telling you one thing and them another as they seem quite assured nothing is happening Lee? Not being funny but if he was supposed to be doing this its taken him what 3 months now? do you not smell a rat mate?
Roys not supposed to be saying what?? huh?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Just jumping on to a point of S20 Blue Marc....it is something that was very much needed in the range and I have had it since last September and have been crying out for them to release it over here for the long haul...it really is something that you should not be without....it just scares me how the links that Spautopia and Frank Scholl have could eventually blow it for a UK mono shop....but i feel its a friendship bond between between the 2 and with over 20yrs of personal friendship on the line I do feel that Frank has to be perfectly sure of who he wants to front Scholl Concepts in the UK and I dont think anyone could begrudge him taking his time on the decision....

Now I just wish that this would hurry up and get sorted because I need some S20Blue and Amanda (for various reasons, one of which i mentioned to you at the weekend Marc) doesn't appear to want to do business and to be honest I feel that a working relationship of almost 2yrs has been destroyed by one person who dropped subtleness about his involvement with Scholl when he had no grounds of such involvement....he seemingly forced his way through the door and kicked both myself and Scott in the nuts while he was at it.....

The way SC was perceived over here was expensive tosh when Tim first got his hands on it a few yrs ago and didnt really sit too well in the product category's and as such I think Tim may have felt like he was trying to flog a dead horse until a push from firstly Scott and then myself saw SC reach the levels it is at where personal emails from SC and Frank were sent with thanks for getting the brand recognised and all was going swimmingly for both of us and SC....out in the market place I did the PDF, sent folks to Spautopia to buy from them and then boom....door firmly slammed in our faces by SP....all down to one man....

For the sake of the brand this needs sorting and as such I am in constant contact with them to try and get a decision made as its making the whole brand look farcical....


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Its difficult for me too now as they wont sell directly to me anymore and recommend various UK resellers but I have to say Lee they never mention you so I wish I knew what was going on?
I've been keeping out of this as its all a bit odd to me professionally but I need more stock and am intrigued by this blue stuff you keep talking about!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

You can get it from Phil at Shinearama if they wont deal with you direct if you want any and ill pm you a cheeky discount code if you want one


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Still waiting to know what Roy isnt supposed to be saying?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I spoke to SP today actually because i wanted to know about this blue polish Roy has been going on about and some products i needed and they stated that they have been the Scholl Concepts agent in the UK for Automotive OEM, Aftermarket, Detailer, Consumer, Resellers, Marine and Industrial for nearly 10 years and nothing has changed and its business as usual so i can only presume nothing is changing now or atleast they have been told this...?


Slightly over optimistic Marc. They neve even knew about detailing until I called them over 2 years back. I was put on to them by a bodyshop I frequent as they have used them for years. Amanda was intrigued but had no idea of what detailing was about and her Father was even less in the loop form our trades point of view. There sole operation was automotive refinishing i;e paintshops only. I am with you with regards to where this stands now as it has been a while though in Lee's defence, these things dont always happen over night.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Their not my words 
i thought the deal was done hence the photos all smiling etc?
But the jungle drums bang so many theorys would be nice to know what is what , if im honest its making Scholl Concepts look like a cowboy outfit that has the product but have no idea how to run a business. I think ill just send everyone shinearama,s way and help them out a little if its not gonna be resolved..


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Their not my words
> i thought the deal was done hence the photos all smiling etc?
> But the jungle drums bang so many theorys would be nice to know what is what , if im honest its making Scholl Concepts look like a cowboy outfit that has the product but have no idea how to run a business. I think ill just send everyone shinearama,s way and help them out a little if its not gonna be resolved..


I know mate
Reason I get mine from Shinearama now. Few ill dealings left a sour taste from SP. They got sucked into the BS marketing void if im honest. Think Scholl just want to make sure there doing the right thing by there brand over here.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

They have offered the status to me over the past few months and had it not been for an arrangement not being met it could well have been a different story....I do know what has happened but will wait Lees response in here but if he doesnt post I will have to update the thread as its gone on long enough....


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

This sounds like very unprofessional behaviour by scholl if the thread content is correct.

It sounds like (from the thread content) that someone has been ripped off big time.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I have just been in touch with Scholl to ask for their voice on this as i feel it a little bias and finger pointing towards them when there is more to it....I will wait a reply and update you all as I am sure those that wanted stock etc are a little frustrated....


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yep...


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

can you not still buy it from SPautopia? need a wee bit soon.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

All the shops that usually stock it have still got it, like Shinarama, CYC etc,


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

thats what I thought so whats all the hype about another reseller?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Ronnie said:


> thats what I thought so whats all the hype about another reseller?


Its not a reseller Ronnie its a main hub in the UK....yeah it would essentially be another shop to buy from but they want a Mono shop as an anchor point to each individual country....essentially eliminating waiting times on deliveries for those resellers involved....


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> can you not still buy it from SPautopia? need a wee bit soon.


Ronnie what do you want as ill get you a great price..


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Taken from SP news letter:

*As the UK agent and distributor for Scholl Concepts*, our Scholl Concepts UK Stand will be at Waxstock 2012 next month. _Our Scholl Concepts technical experts_ will be on the stand throughout the show, showcasing a variety of Scholl Concepts compounds and products and answering your questions. Plus, you can have a go with products old and new yourself!

Something is amidst or they are mis- interpreting what they are and I wasnt aware they had any tech experts


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Beau Technique said:


> Taken from SP news letter:
> 
> *As the UK agent and distributor for Scholl Concepts*, our Scholl Concepts UK Stand will be at Waxstock 2012 next month. _Our Scholl Concepts technical experts_ will be on the stand throughout the show, showcasing a variety of Scholl Concepts compounds and products and answering your questions. Plus, you can have a go with products old and new yourself!
> 
> Something is amidst or they are mis- interpreting what they are and I wasnt aware they had any tech experts


They have Roy.. He knows just about everything about scholl i believe..


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Anyone got any discount codes for shinerama etc so I can get some? Bored of waiting...


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> They have Roy.. He knows just about everything about scholl i believe..


Didnt know S20B existed though and didnt know the Rock they took to the NEC last year was a sack of cack and would fail straight away....just my tuppence....


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Reflectology said:


> didnt know the Rock they took to the NEC last year was a sack of cack and would fail straight away....just my tuppence....


Thats not really Roys fault is it? Surly hes promoting a product/brand he believes and has faith in, if they supplied him a product thats poor then that falls down to Scholl not Roy or SPAutopia?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ti22 said:


> Anyone got any discount codes for shinerama etc so I can get some? Bored of waiting...


Give me a ring...


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

James B said:


> Thats not really Roys fault is it? Surly hes promoting a product/brand he believes and has faith in, if they supplied him a product thats poor then that falls down to Scholl not Roy or SPAutopia?


well no not really because Scholl *didnt* supply a market ready product to them so why demonstrate it as one....

But ya know know cant really argue the point so wont bother....


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok

So after 2 months of back and forward emails and phonecalls to both Frank and Olivier we decided the move just wasn't for us. 

It was dealt with badly by Scholl who although not happy with certain things amanda was doing and saying they still wouldn't make the changes they said they wanted to.

It was told to amanda by Scholl that us here should work with them and let them have the oem, bodyshops and marine and we would look after resellers and detailers etc.
I have the email in front of me from Frank stating this. 

I was then told that we would represent Scholl in the UK at Waxstock. This was then reversed and they wanted us and SP to have a stand which seems a bit weird to me but anyway. The Rock and vintage were only supposed to come through us, yet SP were actively selling it to people I know.

I was also told that the discount structure was set at a certain amount but when the figures came back on a 28k investment by us, the return was little more than 4.3% and this was on a pro forma basis.

After numerous emails from Scholl and getting the website Scholl concepts store etc nothing happened from Scholls end. Now the investment was a decent sized one and still nothing was being sorted.

Hence the reason why I said no thanks.

They asked me to try and sort out the UK market and push it on which i was looking forward to, until I read some emails from Frank to Olivier to me etc.

So to me, I would have had to pass on some price increases to make it work which scholl agreed to. But on reading the price list i have in front of me also. It simply wasn't worth it.

Put this alongside the clear conflict with SP made it a very unattractive time consuming piece of business. 
My apologies for the delay in responding but Ive wasted a lot of time and money getting to the point where we sat down with 2 business partners who are in the bodyshop trade but investing in the detailing area and they said thanks but no thanks


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Give me a ring...


:thumb:

Ta Buddy. Buy you a beer at waxstock!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Reflectology said:


> well no not really because Scholl *didnt* supply a market ready product to them so why demonstrate it as one....
> 
> But ya know know cant really argue the point so wont bother....


Its not an argument, its a simple fact they never made the product so they cant be blamed for it being as you describe, you could argue why send out a sample of a pre production product to someone you hope will stock and distribute it if it is [email protected]?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Sounds a poor show then Lee and better off out the deal.



James B said:


> Its not an argument, its a simple fact they never made the product so they cant be blamed for it being as you describe, you could argue why send out a sample of a pre production product to someone you hope will stock and distribute it if it is [email protected]?


Think what Russ was trying to convey was that SP decided that they had a new thing no one else had and rather than wait for pre-launch set in stone product they took it to the NEC as an unfinished item which isnt good cricket showing and letting prospective clients try an unfinished product? Bad game and bad word spread if the product be inferior ( which it was or more so incomplete ) Not Roy's fault I agree but never the less, shouldn't of been on show and promoted.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Beau Technique said:


> Sounds a poor show then Lee and better off out the deal.
> 
> Think what Russ was trying to convey was that SP decided that they had a new thing no one else had and rather than wait for pre-launch set in stone product they took it to the NEC as an unfinished item which isnt good cricket showing and letting prospective clients try an unfinished product? Bad game and bad word spread if the product be inferior ( which it was or more so incomplete ) Not Roy's fault I agree but never the less, shouldn't of been on show and promoted.


Showing a pre production product is not bad show in my opinion, companies do it all day long, from tec products too cars, prototypes are on display in most exhibitions from big and small companies alike. The blame for it being an inferior product doesn't lie with those displaying it, it lies with who produced and sent it out.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

James B said:


> Showing a pre production product is not bad show in my opinion, companies do it all day long, from tec products too cars, prototypes are on display in most exhibitions from big and small companies alike. *The blame for it being an inferior product doesn't lie with those displaying it, it lies with who produced and sent it out.*


Couldnt agree more James. My view is on showing and telling of something that is inferior. They have clearly displayed an incomplete item and there name is somewhere attached to it now since displaying. Why do so? Not for want of argument at all but even you must understand where im coming from here surely?
Doesnt always pay off having the biggest stick if you havent got a clue where to poke it.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ti22 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Ta Buddy. Buy you a beer at waxstock!


Your welcome , glad your sorted....


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

James B said:


> Its not an argument, its a simple fact they never made the product so they cant be blamed for it being as you describe, *you could argue why send out a sample of a pre production product to someone you hope will stock and distribute it if it is [email protected]?*





James B said:


> *Showing a pre production product is not bad show in my opinion, companies do it all day long*, from tec products too cars, prototypes are on display in most exhibitions from big and small companies alike. The blame for it being an inferior product doesn't lie with those displaying it, it lies with who produced and sent it out.


so which is it to be then James....good business acumen for sending out pre production samples as all companies do or is it bad business for doing it....you got me quite confused with these 2 completely different statements....

You could also argue the Fact that Scholl are relatively new to detailing as are Spautopia yet the email I received when i got my sample of pre production Vintage was clearly a very comprehensive NOT FOR RESALE OR CLIENT USE....on the strength of that I didnt use it except on my own vehicles....I am pretty certain a similar email would have gone to others who received these samples....yeah Scholl wanted to market a product but I wouldnt have thought they would have agreed to Spautopia flying the banners of a non market ready wax....but again that would come down to both companies not having a sound detailing knowledge and maybe wires got crossed but SP had someone who DOES have detailing knowledge...he also knew it wasnt market ready yet proceeded to put the product on display....

Anyway we could bounce this all day long and simply put I CBA....

You have your views so do I so lets just leave it there then ey....


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

The two highlighted parts of my replies don't conflict? Its every day occurrence for companies to send out pre production products to show off what's being worked on/toward, i think thats fine, it not Roy or SPAutopias fault if the product they have been given to promote/demonstrate falls short of that expected, thats a mistake on behalf of the manufacture and the blame lies with them, i can't really see the point in sending it out in the first place if it don't represent what the end product would/will be. More fool them.


----------

